# Button Event nur einmal ausführen



## j_a_155 (18. Jan 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich habe einen Button, der beim Klick auf ihn Objekte aus einem Array in eine TextArea schreibt.
Klickt man nochmals auf den Button, so sollen die Objekte des Arrays kein zweites Mal angezeigt werden!

Wie mache ich das?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Jan 2012)

Eine einfache if-Abfrage? Den Button auf disable stellen? Listener aufheben? ....keine Idee?


----------



## schlagi123 (18. Jan 2012)

Hallo j_a_155,


```
boolean mustLoad = true;

public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
  if(mustLoad){
    objectLoadFunction();
    mustLoad = false;    
  }
}
```

Gruß
schlagi123


----------



## j_a_155 (18. Jan 2012)

Vielen Dank, das funktioniert soweit.


----------

